# What veil with my dress??



## kittiecat

My dress is Maggie Sottero Taleigha and I'm trying to decide what type of wedding veil would look best with it. Can't decide whether to go for a fingertip veil, a sheer chapel/cathedral veil or an elbow veil. I love the sash detail and don't want to take away from that too much but also love the look of a longer veil. I am thinking of having the veil more at the back with an updo to go with the side tiara I've got. Really appreciate any thoughts or advice!

Dress:

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/kittiecat1603/2D31199B-9E9A-4977-8523-56A743439967_zpska2xufpf.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/kittiecat1603/7A2ACC63-E9BD-403F-922D-E071FC6D5A19_zps9plvuvjk.jpg

Tiara:

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/kittiecat1603/2CEEFE30-5AA1-43F6-8E42-089B92E6F0DA_zpszchss2hy.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc433/kittiecat1603/B7088252-FDFF-4A86-8B22-094AD6BE8FA3_zps4puzcqve.jpg


----------



## Logan's Mum

Not sure on veil, wanted to say that you look stunning in that dress! And great date choice :haha: x


----------



## kittiecat

Logan's Mum said:


> Not sure on veil, wanted to say that you look stunning in that dress! And great date choice :haha: x

hehe :lol:


----------



## Logan's Mum

Have you considered netting that attaches to the tiara (sorry don't know the proper name for it). It would be a shame to cover the back with a veil. 
Where are you getting married? x


----------



## kittiecat

Getting married at crowhurst park in a manor house. Starting to think a cathedral veil would be a bit much and am now thinking maybe an elbow one? So then it would stop right where the sash begins so the detail isn't lost. Shame as I love cathedral veils but don't want to look OTT either


----------



## kittiecat

anyone else?? Still very undecided on this. I do love longer veils but don't really want it to extend beyond the train of my dress but reach the edge so have no idea if that would be chapel or cathedral length. My Mum seems to think I could get away with a long veil as the dress doesn't have too much detail going on. I don't want it to look too much for my venue either lol


----------



## KrissyC

I think a long veil would look great with it. Did the shop let you try some on with it? That would be the best way to decide. Your dress is beautiful! Xx


----------



## smileyfaces

Dress is absolutely beautiful xxx not sure on veil, something long and floaty at the back of your head x


----------



## CakeCottage

Ooh your dress is fab hun, I haven't got a picture of me trying mine on :-( 
I think a veil will look great with it, maybe a fingertip length one? You'll end up taking it off after pictures anyway as they can get in the way! 
I originally thought I would t have one as my dress is quite busy but I've decided on getting a fingertip length one as it just makes me feel that bit more 'bride-ish' 
X


----------



## TTCabundle

Your dress is gorgeous! Personally I think a fingertip veil would look lovely x


----------



## kittiecat

Thanks ladies. So hard to decide so will try some on in the shop I bought my dress in and then decide :).


----------

